# I picked it up today! 2005 A6 sedan



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

3.2, navi, mmi, artic white with black interior
I will miss the fun of the A3, but this A6 is more throaty








huge smile plastered on my face at this moment.....
mods to start next week....... here's a few stock pics I snapped just now.....
better pics to come soon


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Wow, that is STOCK!!!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Wow, that is STOCK!!!









it's rollin with aftermarket TINT yo !!





























(rollin advert comming soon







)


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

When are you dumping it?


----------

